

The next level of "bait and switch" in price fixing... - winternett
http://www.circuitbored.com/content/big-business-does-not-respect-you-case-1

======
pwg
The only "surprise" here is that the blogger was unaware of this fraud until
this point. This has been a common tactic for years in any business line where
there are plural retail outlets available selling the otherwise identical
item. Each "outlet" negotiates a different, outlet specific, model number from
the manufacturer, such that they can 1) offer price matching without actually
having to ever price match anything and 2) convince the uninitiated that
somehow their "model" is different, better, faster, softer, etc. than the
other outlet's "model". When in reality, both "models" are produced on the
exact same assembly line, and the only difference is at the very end, outlet
#1 has model number 1 attached, and outlet #2 has model number 2 attached.

You'll find this tactic in wide use in the furniture and mattress sales arena.
The exact same piece of furniture is a different "model" depending on which
retail outlet you shop in, or the identical mattress is a different "model"
depending on which mattress retail store you are standing inside.

If anything, it was simply a matter of time before the computer and
electronics retail market picked up on the tactic and started utilizing it.

------
pbhjpbhj
"Big Business does not respect you. Case #1." is the title. I don't think it's
about respect it's just that businesses like these only care about making
money and not about pleasing customers.

The article basically concerns buying computers that are careful labelled with
different product codes to avoid the company ("Buff Buy") from having to pay
out on their "price promise". It's basically fraud IMO.

~~~
winternett
Agreed that its fraud,I'm sure we've all known this for a while, but who's
behind this practice? Buyers and Sellers? And why aren't people more upset
about it?

